# single day tickets to Disneyworld - any deals?



## funtime (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Tuggers - any deals on single day tickets to Disneyworld?  With five folks going even a single day can be expensive.  Thanks Funtime


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't know of any but I'd be interested to hear if anyone has any ideas - I'm going to be at WDW solo or with one other person for marathon weekend in January, and at this point I don't feel like spending a day or two in the parks (beyond running through them, that is!) would be particularly cost effective, so I'm just planning non-park activities.


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 29, 2011)

nah - wdw is willing to deal if you stay for a week but they don't budge on 1 day tickets.


----------



## Detailor (Jul 29, 2011)

Unless you can find a timeshare presentation that offers a single-day ticket as an award, I don't believe that you're not really going to find a discount on single-day Disney tickets.  Even the approved Disney ticket re-sellers seem to offer one-day tickets at or slightly above the price that Disney offers at the parks.  While you might find someone offering a good price on that type of ticket  (or one-day left on a multi-day ticket) on eBay, there's no way to tell if the ticket is still active so you'd be taking a risk on those.

Dick Taylor


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 29, 2011)

"I don't know of any but I'd be interested to hear if anyone has any ideas - I'm going to be at WDW solo or with one other person for marathon weekend in January, and at this point I don't feel like spending a day or two in the parks (beyond running through them, that is!) would be particularly cost effective, so I'm just planning non-park activities."


Don't you get a great deal on a 3 day hopper?  You should with the Marathon. I think the cost is around the cost of a one day?  You may be able to sell your unused portion back to Disney for a credit.   It won't be very much if you have access to the discounted tickets, that I think you do.


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 29, 2011)

6scoops said:


> You may be able to sell your unused portion back to Disney for a credit.



i've never heard of anyone doing this. can you link an example?


----------



## bnoble (Jul 29, 2011)

You can sometimes get pixie-dusted if you have a good enough sob story, but the official line is "no refunds, no exceptions."

Bottom line: the major attractions in Orlando generally do not discount one-day admission by more than a few bucks---and Disney, not at all.  You could probably sit through a timeshare presentation to get one, but I'd rather pay for the ticket, by a mile.


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 29, 2011)

chalee94 said:


> i've never heard of anyone doing this. can you link an example?



I never tried this till this last trip a couple weeks ago,  and Brian is correct officially they do not have to refund anything, especially the discounted tickets.  

I heard this sometimes works so I asked nicely, And I  handed, them all my old tickets, some from last March, some from 2 years ago, one I believe was 3 or 4 years old.  The Customer relations cast member gave me a credit for the unused portion of the tickets.  Some of the amounts were only $9.00, but others were, $40.00 to $80.00.  I received a total of $169.00 back.  I put it toward my new ticket purchase.  So the key here, is hold on to those old tickets, they may actually be worth something.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 29, 2011)

You got a *huge* dose of pixie dust.  Not only are they not supposed to credit old tickets for anything---even upgrades---they are *also* not supposed to combine more than one existing ticket into a new-ticket purchase.

I would not buy a multi-day ticket with an expectation to use only one day, and get the others refunded to get me below the cost of a one-day ticket.  I think the chances of that working are low vs. the possible savings.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 29, 2011)

Military personnel may purchase discounted single day tix.


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 29, 2011)

bnoble said:


> You got a *huge* dose of pixie dust.  Not only are they not supposed to credit old tickets for anything---even upgrades---they are *also* not supposed to combine more than one existing ticket into a new-ticket purchase.
> 
> I would not buy a multi-day ticket with an expectation to use only one day, and get the others refunded to get me below the cost of a one-day ticket.  I think the chances of that working are low vs. the possible savings.



I would not buy a multi-day ticket, with any expectation to get any refund either.  I was commenting that, the person going for marathon weekend would be spending about the same as a one day ticket for a 3 day.  It would not be worth even asking you would only get back $3.00 a day I believe.  

However, a old ticket (with left over days) could, with a little luck get you a nice discount off buying the new one day ticket.    With the $169.00 credit I bought 5, 1 day water park tickets.  I believe the total was $269.00, I only had to pay $99.00.  For 5 water park tickets.  I know I got a huge dose of pixie dust,  and I swear I didn't even have a sob story, I just asked, if there was anything I could do with all these unused days on the old tickets, I had.


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 29, 2011)

6scoops said:


> I would not buy a multi-day ticket, with any expectation to get any refund either.  I was commenting that, the person going for marathon weekend would be spending about the same as a one day ticket for a 3 day.  It would not be worth even asking you would only get back $3.00 a day I believe.



As far as I know, there are _no_ such discounts for marathon weekend participants. There are pretty much no discounts for anything during marathon weekend, actually - I think they figure that if you're willing to pay $150+ to run on-property for a few hours, you'll pay rack rate for everything else, too!


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 30, 2011)

*discount tickets*



paxsarah said:


> As far as I know, there are _no_ such discounts for marathon weekend participants. There are pretty much no discounts for anything during marathon weekend, actually - I think they figure that if you're willing to pay $150+ to run on-property for a few hours, you'll pay rack rate for everything else, too!




I guess I was assuming there was a specially priced ticket for Marathon weekend because I did see they offer one for the wine and dine run.

Seems odd to me,  that they offer specially priced tickets for the 1/2 marathon wine and dine run in October, but no such deal for Marathon weekend.  

http://espnwwos.disney.go.com/events/rundisney/wine-and-dine-half-marathon/


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 30, 2011)

This January they offered Marathon Monday, a free admission to marathon finishers the day after the race, which I couldn't take advantage of because (a) I only ran the half-marathon, and (b) I had an AP anyway. For 2012, there's no indication they're going to do that again, nor are there any other ticket discounts at this point. At least I'll get to see the four parks at my own pace, and we'll probably check out some of the resorts instead.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Aug 1, 2011)

Mousesavers.com usually has the best recommendations.  Here's the link for ticket discounts..  http://www.mousesavers.com/wdwtixdiscounts.html.  There's currently a fundraiser going on for the Florida Children's hospital...all the details are on this page.


----------



## malyons (Aug 2, 2011)

if you know somebody that works for Chase bank, they get an employee discount because Chase services the Disney CC.  Employees are limited as to how many tix they can buy each year, but they get 20% off.  My father-in-law works there and we've used the discount the last couple of times we went, best deal I've seen on single day tix (note they don't offer all of the different tix so I don't think you can get 20% off of a 7 day, for example)


----------



## CalifasGirl (Aug 10, 2011)

*Convention Goers Discount*

I've seen half-price tickets for convention goers. A couple years ago, we attended a convention at the Swan & Dolphin Hotel, and we were offered tickets at half price for going to the parks at a later entry time.

http://www.disneyconventionear.com/...sney.go.com/store/dolphin2011&associationname=



> *Meeting/Convention Afternoon Tickets*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
To be perfectly honest, they didn't check any ID or ask to see our room keys. On entry, they slid the ticket through and let us come in. How were they to know if we were convention goers or not? We were, but you get my point.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 10, 2011)

I dunno if they still do this, but they used to offer one-day free admission to marathon volunteers -- _no running involved_, unless it was to get to your duty station, which could be as early as 4AM.


----------

